# Goat with cut neck?!



## WhiteWaterFarms (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok, so last weekend we went over to the goats and found cashmere's neck was cut open. It was 4"long by 1-2" wide, Thankfully it was just her skin. 
Called the vet and they said it as just skin so they didn't need to close the wound. I was told to wash it out with hydrogen peroxide, and apply neosprin and keep it wrapped up for a few days. 

Well we unwrapped it for the last time today. The pad I'd put on her stuck to the wound. 

It's never done this before, I've been using it for the past four days and it's never done that.  We put peroxide on it and where it hadn't been bubbling up, it did today,bad. 
So any idea's on what i should do, it still looks bad. Should we rewrap it again? 
I have Pen-G (a big bottle, from when we lost bolt) Should i give it to her or wait a see if she gets a infection? 

She thankfully is still acting fine, she's not pale, she's still eating like a horse.

On a side note: We found cuts(smaller) on misty. The cuts are like knife cuts, very clean and sharp looking. What ever cut them was sharp enough the on one of Misty's cuts the fur is cut like someone cut her with scissors. We think misty and cashmere protected the baby cause she has no cuts.

Anyone ever had this happen? They were up all that day because of rain. The chickens were out in the barn with them but we have no roosters. We started putting them up in a closed off room at night encase it's a animal trying to kill them.

I'll post pictures tomorrow when I can get good light.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 27, 2012)

I would be getting the goat to the vet. Sounds like there may be infection in there.


----------



## elevan (Jun 27, 2012)

I would be looking around for a screw sticking out or a sharp piece of metal or something that could have made the cuts at the height that the cuts are at.

Antibiotics would be a good idea.  Since you've already been consulting a vet, I would be calling them back and discussing it and probably getting something stronger than PenG.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 28, 2012)

We had two goats with big gashes on their sides, on their stomachs. We looked and looked for the cause and never found it. Then one day the goats were all running into the coral and came around the corner post where there is a gate, and one of them appeared to be stuck on the post, Her skin was stretched and pulled out and hung up on something on her stomach. It was a nail sticking out about 3/4 of an inch. I have no idea why there was a nial there, but there was.


----------



## WhiteWaterFarms (Jun 28, 2012)

Here are pictures of the wound.











The odd thing is it has to be a lot of nails if it is, because there all over the goats. Misty has on her back,sides and belly. Cashmere has them on her side, neck, face and belly.
Cashmere has the biggest cut. 

We looked when we found the wounds. We found no glass,nails,metal or anything. We are very careful about anything sharp with them, mom's pretty much baby proofed the barn, or i should say goat proofed it.

Edited to say: these are the best picture's I can get, she will not stand still for me. She runs from me afraid I'm going to wrap her up again.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 28, 2012)

Is it at all possible that an animal attacked them?   I am not so sure that is from a nail.  Poor thing.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 28, 2012)

It sounds like they are being attacked by something.  the gashes my goats had were not up and down like that, but rather front to back, we had a lamb cut herself a few years ago on a wire in a pen and it was also gashed front to back and not up and down. I think those are animal claw marks on your goat. 

I read that you have chickens with them, Will a chicken claw them and cut them open that badly?


----------



## WhiteWaterFarms (Jun 28, 2012)

I was told by a vet that no a hen couldn't do that, but a rooster could. but we lost all our roosters last fall. Would a hawk fly in to get a chicken in the barn and do that? or a stray male cat? We also have racoons and and Big rats...but a cut that big. I know it had to hurt but cashmere didn't cry or anything. she's a strong girl.


----------

